# Is This Worth It?



## gopherhockey03 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this worth it a 35 gallon Bow front with a 30-50 gallon filter, hood with light and everything included.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

how much are they asking for it


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Feb 1, 2012)

O duh $100. No stand tho! Is that too high should I offer a lower price?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

if its craigslist, i would offer 50 bucks and see what they say, you can always lowball them it might work and go up some from there, i would not pay anymore than 65, i have seen 55's sell for 50-70 bucks with filters and light strip on them


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it acrylic? It probably is since it is a bowfront, but there are some glass bowfronts now. It can't hurt to lowball and go up from there like said before.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Go low! I got a 10 gal with everything included for $10! they were asking $40 (pfft!) 

other wise Iam not sure... I guess its a question of how bad you want it...


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

$65 tops without a stand


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

$ 50.00 tell them. not worth much more


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Feb 1, 2012)

hanky said:


> $ 50.00 tell them. not worth much more


Ya he wouldn't budge from $100 so I passed... I actually got a 55 gallon tank with a stand for $20.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats a heck of a deal there, it out better in the long run


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

See, know thats a deal, dont tell us it came with filter and heater and stuff too?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thast really good, post some pics when you get everthing setup glad it worked out for you


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

that tank looks too small to be a 35 lol. Petco has the $1 per gallon sale. You can get a 50 gallon for 50 bucks from there.


----------

